

Ask HN: What, if anything, does Mavericks take away? - tehwebguy

Has anyone run across any features that OS X Mavericks removes or disables?
======
jfasi
I've noticed that the scrolling behavior on Mavericks is eeeever so slightly
different. When I'm reading on a laptop, I like to scroll the text so that the
line of text above the current line disappears by one pixel. This requires a
very fine level of control.

I find that the new scrolling behavior is too sensitive, and there doesn't
seem to be a way to go back to the original.

